# What Strains To Grow



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 21, 2010)

I LIVE IN SO CAL, SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA IN THE LOS ANGELES AREA I HAVE A MEDICAL CARD I CAN GROW 18 PLANTS TOTAL... 12 BUDDING N 6 VEGGIN     ITS SO HARD TO DECIDE WHAT TO GROW... U KNOW... K SO I NEED SUGGESTION OR MAYBE NAMES OF CLINICS N NAME OF STRAINS THANKS YOU ALL...........................................



-DOC


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 21, 2010)

SO FAR I HAVE FOUR CLONES... PURE KUSH, NORTHEN LIGHTS, N TWO OTHER CLONES FROM TWO OF MY MOTHER PLANTS THE STRAIN IS UNKOWN BUT IS POTENT CRONIC ANYHOW I LOVE INDICAS N PLANTS THE FINISH FLOWERING IN 6 WEEKS       ALRIDE THANKSK IM SO HIGH K LATERS:bong::bong2::bong1::bong1::bongin: IM OUT:bolt::2940th_rasta:


----------



## Locked (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey Dr. I think Harborside is the name I see alot up on these boards...does that ring a bell?


----------



## Locked (Mar 21, 2010)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> SO FAR I HAVE FOUR CLONES... PURE KUSH, NORTHEN LIGHTS, N TWO OTHER CLONES FROM TWO OF MY MOTHER PLANTS THE STRAIN IS UNKOWN BUT IS POTENT CRONIC ANYHOW I LOVE INDICAS N PLANTS THE FINISH FLOWERING IN 6 WEEKS       ALRIDE THANKSK IM SO HIGH K LATERS:bong::bong2::bong1::bong1::bongin: IM OUT:bolt::2940th_rasta:




Dr.....you and Terminal Head Clearance are puffin on the same stuff...I love reading your posts....especially while blazed on this Sensi Star cross i am smoking...


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 21, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Dr.....you and Terminal Head Clearance are puffin on the same stuff...I love reading your posts....especially while blazed on this Sensi Star cross i am smoking...



I GOT 8 DIFERENT STRAINS

WHITE WIDOW
SILVER HAZE
PURPLE MAGIC
GRANDADYPURPLE
PURPLE OG
OG KUSH
LA CONFIDENTIAL
SOURDISELXOG


IM ON GRANDDADDY RIGHT NOW BUT EARLIER I WAS ON OG KUSH N A LITTLE MAGIC PURPLE ILL GET TO THE LA COFIDENTIAL IN THE MORNING TO SEE HOW MUCH DAMAGE THAT STRAIN ALONE CAN DO LOL... SINCE THE HOMIE HAMSTER LEWIS IS GROWING IT .... BUT YEAH IM GONA GOOGLE THE STRAIN YOU SAID    TAKE CARE BRO  BE CAREFUL :48::48::2940th_rasta::2940th_rasta:
JAMICA SOUNDS GOOD BAHAMAS AWWW


----------



## Hick (Mar 21, 2010)

Dang doc .. no need to yell .. err is your "caps lock" stuck?..


----------

